# Rock of Love with Bret Michaels - Spoiler Fun



## BloodMittens (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay, I know this is stupid and whatever, because this show is just another version of I Love New York and Flavor of Love.

But I find it so friggin *FUNNY

*And I have no clue why!! I mean, sure, half the girls are dumber than a box of rocks, and all of them pretty much have fake boobs. But I don't know, I just find it hilarious at the same time. Lacey is out of her mind crazy scary hoe, Brandy is clingy like a little puppy dog thing, and Heather is like a scary... amazon girl O_O

I don't know. Discuzzle:
Do you like the show?
Do you hate the show?
Do you even watch the show?
Isn't it saddening how dumb these girls are?
Aren't you sad that Dallas was eliminated instead of Lacey? (Sure, she was an animal hater and everything, but at least she was funny about it.)


----------



## banjobama (Aug 15, 2007)

All the girls are the SAME! I watched this last nite (I think it was a rerun) and I thought that red-haired girl was so ugly.

Bret Michaels is a bad actor, and why do they drink Bret Beer?? SUBTLE.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_All the girls are the SAME! I watched this last nite (I think it was a rerun) and I thought that red-haired girl was so ugly.

Bret Michaels is a bad actor, and why do they drink Bret Beer?? SUBTLE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am not sure. Just to be like Flavor Flav and New York I guess. 

Or maybe showing how trashy he really is. No wine, no champange... 

Canned... beer. >_<


----------



## astronaut (Aug 15, 2007)

I didn't think they could do it... but vh1 actually made a show even trashier than Flavor of Love and I Love New York! That man always talks about how "horny" he is. uhhhh.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeahhh... Bret is really horny. Lol.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 15, 2007)

This show is trashy delish!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 19, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE this show!! It just cracks me up... I can't STAND LACEY & HEATHER!!   Heather is a 80's stripper has-been! Hopefully Bret picks Jess or Brandi M


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 19, 2007)

I love most of VH1's reality shows, this show is no exception.

I've actually seen Lacey's band, Nocturne, I also had a tribute album with one of their covers on it-this was long before her television debut, and I only connected the dots like a week and a half ago.


----------



## macface (Aug 20, 2007)

All the girls look old and have big fake boobs.yuck


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 20, 2007)

I love this show. 

Remember Tamara?  "Hot as fire, dumb as a rock."  She walked into the closet when she got eliminated lmao idiot.

I hope he picks Brandi M, I think she's so adorable.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2007)

i want premium cable back just so i can watch rock of love. srsly.


----------



## DOLLface (Aug 24, 2007)

I love it; VH1 always sucks me in with their reality shows.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 25, 2007)

this show is hilarious! it's my guilty pleasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all i can say is laceyplzdiekthxbye! i can't STAND her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 27, 2007)

I like Samantha and the one with the pink hair. I don't care for the other two blondes and that Lacey chick needs to get herself some help. That phrase "bitch will cut you" seems to apply to her.

I'm surprised how likable Bret comes off. I don't hate him, and FWIW, I think he is sincere.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 27, 2007)

I love this show!!! I think Jes is going to win. She is the most normal and looks  the best imho. Lacey is a devil woman!  Lacey is like the New York of this show lol so you know they are going to keep her around til then end!


----------



## vica (Aug 27, 2007)

i think jes is gonna win too!! i think shes soo pretty... i wanna see lacey get kicked out cuz i know im gonna laugh.. and remember the girl with the car accident scars? UGH she got on my fuckin nerves!!!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Aug 27, 2007)

Jes is so cute, I love her hair!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 27, 2007)

It's funny cause as the show goes on, you can see Lacey's red from her hair is fading lol. I love red hair, but it fades like a mofo.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 27, 2007)

I watch the show. It is exactly the same as flavor of love and i love new york, but its funny. 
I like Jes and Brandi the most. I hope Brandi wins. I hate Lacey she's so annoying and...dumb.

I hated Dallas too. Ugh...just ugh. But this show is funny.


----------



## xkriss (Aug 27, 2007)

I cannot express my love for this show. It's addicting. I agree with the Lacey comments, she is the devil.
Heather is trashy and just no.
Sam is crazy. I can't stand her.
Brandi M is adorable. I really like her. I personally think she's the best match for him.
I also really like Jes. She's gorgeous but I think she's a little bit too smart for Bret. Like she's a few levels up from him.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 27, 2007)

Jes is the one with the pink in her hair right? if so, LOVE her hair! it is so cool!


----------



## Cuppincakes (Aug 27, 2007)

I like Jes the best, I agree that Shes too smart for Bret, I think she is the best looking out of all the remaining girls


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_this show is hilarious! it's my guilty pleasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 all i can say is laceyplzdiekthxbye! i can't STAND her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm ROOting for Jes... She's pretty and they make a cute couple hahahah


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 29, 2007)

LMAO. Lacey does need to just... go away. Jes is gorgeous, and smart. <3's to Jes.

Sam is awesome, I love her, but I think she's too sensitive for Bret, that's all. If he was more respectful towards women and not... you know, man-whoreish sometimes, and rocker man, then yeah, they would be great.

Heather is gross. Just no. Nastah.

Brandi is okay... I would choose her if he didn't choose Jes, but yeah.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 29, 2007)

I love this show.  Here are my picks:




*Heather* Trashy, but I love her.  She would be good with Bret




*Jes* Cute, smart but not for Bret.




*Sam* So cute and sweet.  I wish she were more secure and together.  She would be great with Bret.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm rooting for Heather. She is exactly the woman he was blasting 20 years ago! She's trashy as hell but she owns it. 

This show is awesome.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 31, 2007)

I agree, Lacy is like the new york of this show. i predict a grand finale with her not getting picked and going completely apeshit lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I agree, Lacy is like the new york of this show. i predict a grand finale with her not getting picked and going completely apeshit lol_

 
yeah...he's going to keep her around for awhile because without her, theres no show. 

i guess.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_yeah...he's going to keep her around for awhile because without her, theres no show. 

i guess._

 
I don't know. I remember a clip at the beginning of the show where Lacey got so drunk Big John had to carry her. That might be the end of her if they haven't already showed it and I just didn't see it D:


----------



## metalkitty (Sep 4, 2007)

This show is so addictive! Brandy C was pathetic and I'm glad she got dumped right after hooking up with him. I didn't want to see Rodeo go so soon, she was kinda cool.... My favorites are Jess since she's so levelheaded and cool and Sam since she's kinda sweet/innocent like. 
Of course everyone hates Lacey, she sickens me with how like others have said she's trying to be the new New York and how generally bitchy she is. If I was that girl, Dallas, it would've been K.O. when she first touched me.


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 5, 2007)

Sam got eliminated! Noooes!!! D:

Well at least she got a sexy kiss before the end. Ow ow!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 5, 2007)

Lacey is the kind of girl who gives animal rights activists a bad name. Really, I swear we're not all like Lacey. Actually, I find she's the minority, not the majority.


----------



## vica (Sep 5, 2007)

i think heathers the best choice for bret... yea shes trashy.. but they go together!!
i love jes, shes too pretty for bret ..lmao.
i dont really know about brandy c.. she looks like shes there just to be on tv.
and lacey is so retarted

did u guys see sam when she got eliminated?? she was soo freakin pretty without all that bright makeup!!! did any of u guys notice that?


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 5, 2007)

LOLZ! You guys wanna hear something funny?

I was at my Chicago downtown MAC store on Oak St.

And who was there? 

SAM!

I was like "OMG! It's you!"

I actually got to talk to her for a bit and of course I wasn't disappointed, she was really nice and fun!

That made my day today! XD


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 6, 2007)

Chicago eh?  Well go to the Underground to see Erin the StarFucker!


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Chicago eh?  Well go to the Underground to see Erin the StarFucker!_

 
Lol. I don't go to clubs, but I have heard of it. 

Brian Urlacher, the middle linebacker for the Bears has a picture with her. He's grabbing her boob of course, or laying his hand on it. Whatever, I have lost respect for him after that. Gross D:<


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 7, 2007)

i didn't know erin was a starfucker. lol

i'm kinda glad sam got eliminated...she was nice and cool and a good choice for bret, BUT i think that all those times she started crying and ran off and packed her stuff to go home, was just for attention.she knew damn well she wasn't going home. 

does neone notice that vh1 plays the new episode at like 12pm....its kinda weird they might as well advertise the new show for 12pm sundays instead of 9pm sunday nights...you know?


----------



## MissBGlam (Sep 7, 2007)

I really hate Lacey and I'm like when the hell are you going to send that bitch home!! Heather I think is the perfect choice for him. Jes and Brandi M. can do better.


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm starting to believe that Heather might be good for Bret. Since Jes does really really really seem like she could do better.


----------



## astronaut (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey guys, for some reason, I get to watch the new episodes of Rock of Love and Hogan Knows Best at 11:00 AM on Sunday instead of just the evening (which it then reairs). I have no idea what's going on. It's happened two weeks already. Is vh1 screwing up or am I lucky??!!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 8, 2007)

I see it early too! So strange!


----------



## astronaut (Sep 8, 2007)

Awww I thought I was special. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But anyway, Lacey I think is definitely staying. She is New York! Of course the producers are making sure she stays. It's good for TV! I know damn well that the producers have a say in who gets eliminated and the order of which they are called. 

And I really don't care who Bret chooses. He's nasty and I know that nothing is going to last. And Heather... what a dumb bitch. Getting a tattoo of Bret's name? Wow.

Oooh I believe after this show ends... I LOVE NEW YORK 2! Yeee! And then after that, FLAVOR OF LOVE 3! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DD Did anyone see the website casting show on vh1 about Flavor of Love? The one with the men dressed as women were HILARIOUS!


----------



## RachelWarhol (Sep 8, 2007)

ohhhhh goodness do I love this show! Personally, Jes is my favorite. she's a fox. BUT I think that Heather is going to win. I guess she's a bit closer to Bret's age lol. And I noticed Lacey's hair fading too haha, it makes me wonder how long the shooting for these shows go on. I really liked Sam a lot. She's freaking adorable. Has anyone watched the casting specials on VH1's website? They're hilarious, all they talk is about boobs and their first times lol. I <3 trashy celebreality, especially ones involving trashy rock stars.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Sep 9, 2007)

And for everyone who hates Lacey:

Some hysterical music video she is in:

http://blog.vh1.com/2007-09-06/just-...ve-lacey-more/

AND her band:

http://www.nocturne.cc/gallery.htm

God bless the Internet.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm pissed Sam had to go. Jes is so friggin gorgeous! Bret is the Flavor Flav white version imho hehe. I can't see him settling down with whoever he picks after the show ends. I sense a Rock of Love Season 2... on VH1 we always do


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 9, 2007)

I only care who wins, because I don't like Lacey or Heather. I just don't want either girl to win, and I think it would be hilarious if Jes wins and then dumps Bret


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I only care who wins, because I don't like Lacey or Heather. I just don't want either girl to win, and I think it would be hilarious if Jes wins and then dumps Bret_

 
Lol yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think he's ugly... and way too sexual.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 9, 2007)

i just watched a rerun of the sam gets dumped ep. boo. lacey is a FREAK. i mean seriously, wtf was she doing during elimination. she had this "i just axe murdered and sacrificed 12 baby animals for your love" aura going on. barf. what a crazy freak. if bret's keeping her around just to up the ratings, he should consider the fact that she doesn't seem that into "boundaries," such as: no attempted drownings, obeying restraining orders, etc.

oh i think him and heather should date and live trashily ever after. a name tat means you're practically engaged anyway, doesn't it? oh, and they should also let us watch a reality show about their love . . . 
wonder what they'd call it? lol


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 10, 2007)

Heather looks like she came straight outta Bakersfield! (anyone who has lived in CA knows what I am talking about!)

and.. why cant lacey walk in heels correctly ? she looks ridiculous when she walks in heels.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_why cant lacey walk in heels correctly ? she looks ridiculous when she walks in heels._

 
Yes!!!  You noticed that too???  I'm always like, what the hell?  Why can't she walk.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silverbelle282* 

 
_i think him and heather should date and live trashily ever after. a name tat means you're practically engaged anyway, doesn't it? oh, and they should also let us watch a reality show about their love . . . 
wonder what they'd call it? lol_

 
Yes.  LMAO.  I think they are a good fit.  I would love to see a follow-up reality show about their love ala My Fair Brady.  Yes.  I would like that.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_and.. why cant lacey walk in heels correctly ? she looks ridiculous when she walks in heels._

 
When I saw the episode tonight I thought she was still drunk lol


----------



## lipstickandhate (Sep 10, 2007)

the "how can I get her off the stripper pole and onto my pole" type comment tonight was awesome. the man has no shame.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 10, 2007)

yes! lacey looks constipatedly bowlegged. and, i watched that video someone had a link to over here. i wanted to kill myself, so i had to stop in the middle.

wtf happened tonight? i must have missed something, where was he going with what he said to heather? she got a tat of your name, you fucking made a date out of it you asshole. now you have to live in a trailer together and do eachother's eyeliners until alcohol poisoning do you part.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm actually surprised he didn't sleep with Heather tonight first. I had no idea Jes would be the first in his Vegas trip. Guess he couldn't get Heather on his pole. Poor girl. You see how much food she friggin ate? lol She took everyones too! 

Brandi M. imo was still drunk when she said that to the 2 wenches. Just glad her hair pins didn't caught on fire this time. I miss Brandi C. she reminded me of the Olly Girls lol


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_I'm actually surprised he didn't sleep with Heather tonight first. I had no idea Jes would be the first in his Vegas trip. Guess he couldn't get Heather on his pole. Poor girl. You see how much food she friggin ate? lol She took everyones too_

 

hmm i missed that part, but why did it seem like heather was about to get axed?! what was he saying to her?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_When I saw the episode tonight I thought she was still drunk lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol! she walks like a horse


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silverbelle282* 

 
_hmm i missed that part, but why did it seem like heather was about to get axed?! what was he saying to her?_

 
I know, What exactly was going to Happen before Brandi decided she was just gonna up and go anways? was he gonna send Heather packing? ... her and her stripper clothes. haha.


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_And for everyone who hates Lacey:

Some hysterical music video she is in:

http://blog.vh1.com/2007-09-06/just-...ve-lacey-more/

AND her band:

http://www.nocturne.cc/gallery.htm

God bless the Internet._

 
In that video when she's walking to the car, she looks like she has to pee! I couldn't even make it through the whole thing, AWFUL. 

I am waiting for the Lacey/Heather smackdown extravaganza! It's gonna be on.  Heather's hair KILLS me during the eliminations, Aqua Net would be proud.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 10, 2007)

i kinda like heathers hair all big and crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dunno

i hope heather or jes win


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah...Heather at elimination KILLS me.  The hair, the makeup, the clothes.   She really does look like a stripper from Vegas.  A really cheap stripper from the 80s or 90s.  It's unfortunate too because when they show her without any makeup on and she's got her hair pulled back and is wearing sweats I think she's cute.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you all think they _really_ sleep with him? It seems like that would open the show and its producers up to all sorts of crazy liability...I'm not sure you could enforce a contract that prohibits sex though! I certainly hope he's not really having sex with them... ugh. My brain screams just thinking about it.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_Do you all think they really sleep with him? It seems like that would open the show and its producers up to all sorts of crazy liability...I'm not sure you could enforce a contract that prohibits sex though! I certainly hope he's not really having sex with them... ugh. My brain screams just thinking about it._

 
honestly...I don't. On flavor of love, yes I do think that they do sexual things. On rock of love, I think Lacey has. Just because of the last episode, when she went back to his room...it really seemed like they did something. But I don't think he's done anything with the other girls because bret's never really around. On Flavor of Love, flav's around a lot, and they are constantly getting dates with him. On rock of love, bret is either not home or holed up in his room. Seriously....he hardly ever shows up.

I dunno maybe I'm wrong. But I don't think so.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_honestly...I don't. On flavor of love, yes I do think that they do sexual things. On rock of love, I think Lacey has. Just because of the last episode, when she went back to his room...it really seemed like they did something. But I don't think he's done anything with the other girls because bret's never really around. On Flavor of Love, flav's around a lot, and they are constantly getting dates with him. On rock of love, bret is either not home or holed up in his room. Seriously....he hardly ever shows up.

I dunno maybe I'm wrong. But I don't think so._

 
Jes definitely did, least that's what she presented on table. Just saw the rerun cuz I was waiting for the new episode of The Hills, and Jes mentioned she now knows Bret physically. Not sure what Lacy and Bret did, but seeing how horny Lacy was with Brandi when she was drunk I wouldn't doubt it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As for Flavor of Love, ugh... he has way too many kids already I would never contribute to any more of that man's future offsprings. I want to rip that fucking clock off his neck!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 11, 2007)

i'm on edge, i wonder who is getting kicked off next. i think they are doing it with him, and that makes me want to puke. ugh


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2007)

oh you're right. well....oh well. LoL. i still think that his number is low as far as how many girls hes messed with. Flav has done something with at least half of those girls on his show. Guaranteed (cant wait for the new one lol)


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 11, 2007)

hahaha! oh man, me neither. did you see those audition tapes for flavor of love 3? ridiculous! 

you know, i thnk it's super disgusting that these chicks want to have sexual encounters with bret michaels. i wonder if they're in some kind of reality tv mindwarp? like a kind of stockholm's syndrome? maybe the producers ply them with hot pink hair dye and promises of fame? i don't know


----------



## astronaut (Sep 11, 2007)

This show is EXACTLY like flavor of love lol. The whole going out to dinner and picking one girl for the night to do. I think it was sad how Jess was portrayed to be attracted to him and felt like she was closer and connected to him after their night together and he fucks Lacey the next day...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 11, 2007)

he's probably had sex with so many women....thousands.

ugh! i can't even imagine sleeping with someone like that.


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 11, 2007)

I think some of the girls (throughout the whole show) have slept with him.  A lot of the ones that were around before were probably groupies anyway. I read on another message board that Bret asked producers if he would get laid.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably just a rumor, but I would not put it past him.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 11, 2007)

disgusting. did anyone see when chelsea handler was all "i'd rather have sex with my uncle!" 

the funny thing is they all call lacey crazy, meanwhile you've got to be *deranged *to go on cable tv, and attempt to "win" bret michaels by offering sexual favors!!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_Do you all think they really sleep with him? It seems like that would open the show and its producers up to all sorts of crazy liability...I'm not sure you could enforce a contract that prohibits sex though! I certainly hope he's not really having sex with them... ugh. My brain screams just thinking about it._

 
I don't see how the show would liable for consenting adults to participate in sexual activities. It's not for me, but it's their business.

I'm sure that VH1 made each and every girl sign air tight contracts that prevent lawsuits


----------



## astronaut (Sep 16, 2007)

OMG!!! HAHAHA. I'm watching Rock of Love right now, the new episode, and did anyone notice that in the beginning, Lacy was putting on mascara, and guess what she fucking used?? MAYBELLINE.... that fucking tests on animals! hahaha. She's such a huge hypocrite! Remember her whole peta episode with Dallas?


----------



## astronaut (Sep 16, 2007)

Ding Dong the witch is gone yayyyy. Surprisingly, I want Heather to win. Maybe if she wins she'll finally stop stripping. And I like how she claimed that she has not done anything sexual with that... thing. lol. True or not, shhh I want to believeeee ittttt!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 16, 2007)

Did lacey get the boot! ? I was watching but then I had to leave and I missed the Elimination! !


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 17, 2007)

yes lacey was finally eliminated.

and i was happy. her dad was a wacko...you could tell he was annoying bret. and lacey wasn't even saying anything the whole time her dad was questioning bret. i'm glad heather finally called her out on her sneaky behavior.

but heather shouldnt have went about it the way she did. she should have confronted lacey, cursed her out, and left it at that. she kept bringing it up and it kinda made her look childish but i guess she was just tired of lacey

you can tell that bret had the best time with heather and her parents. they had the most fun. But in my opinion, the way his date was with Jes seemed more like she was girlfriend material.

It doesn't matter who he picks to me. Both would be a good choice for him. Although, I can't see him picking Heather because he has been on the fence with her for awhile, and I can see him picking Jes because he's never had any problems with her


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 17, 2007)

Jes is sooo laid back and she doesn't ever involve herself in all the screaming commotion that lacey and Heather were involved in, I think she has a chance of winning but I think she can do better than Bret. Heather would be a good match.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 17, 2007)

What I've recently heard on a gossip board is Jes wins but she and Bret break up. Bret ends up dating Rodeo.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^^Whaaaa???  LOL


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 17, 2007)

Rodeo's laugh annoyed the living shit out of me! Well, with that spoiler, I still think tonight's episode was epic!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_What I've recently heard on a gossip board is Jes wins but she and Bret break up. Bret ends up dating Rodeo._

 
If thats true, Just imagine how totally pissed off Heather would be!


----------



## lipstickandhate (Sep 17, 2007)

Lacey is so insane. I know its all staged but she just seems to be not all there. I don't know what it is about her, she holds her eyes kind of weird and wide.

And her Dad-wtf??? What a pretentious jerk.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 17, 2007)

I keep thinking to myself that Heather's Brett Tattoo has dual meaning..like someone else in her life in named Brett and she will say that at the end when she loses.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 17, 2007)

I think Heather is dumb enough that she would get Bret tattooed on her and have it only mean Bret Michaels.


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 18, 2007)

That last episode was hilarious. I watched it at work and my employer's customers were all like... "What is wrong with her...?"

While I was rolling on the floor in the office laughing online. It was awesome.

That's what you get Lacey, for being fake! MUHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## TeaCup (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm so glad Lacey's gone! Her parents are gonna go apeshit when they watch it.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 1, 2007)

Jes Won!!! Ahh!!!

Heather is super bitter. lol 

I still think Jes is too good for him.,


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree yeah. I knew Heather was going to lose the second she didn't listen to him when he said he wasn't feeling well. Both tests were funny. He said he was hungry and wasn't feeling very well and she didn't listen and wanted to ride the dune buggy, and then she said "Oh, I'd date you with Jes." even after she said she wouldn't do that. 

What a dumb... something.

And did you see her hair? Oh gawd.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 1, 2007)

I feel sad for heather...she did get his name tattooed on her! Yipes!


----------



## ms.marymac (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I agree yeah. I knew Heather was going to lose the second she didn't listen to him when he said he wasn't feeling well. Both tests were funny. He said he was hungry and wasn't feeling very well and she didn't listen and wanted to ride the dune buggy, and then she said "Oh, I'd date you with Jes." even after she said she wouldn't do that. 

What a dumb... something.

And did you see her hair? Oh gawd._

 
The hair, the dress...oh my.  DH actually GASPED...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  She can have the tattoo covered up...but she should have known it's bad luck to get your better half's name!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I agree yeah. I knew Heather was going to lose the second she didn't listen to him when he said he wasn't feeling well. Both tests were funny. He said he was hungry and wasn't feeling very well and she didn't listen and wanted to ride the dune buggy, and then she said "Oh, I'd date you with Jes." even after she said she wouldn't do that. 

What a dumb... something.

And did you see her hair? Oh gawd._

 
Her hair!!! It was like.. Teased to the point where it didnt look good .she thought it did. but it looked as if she had just went swimming.. then she fell asleep., then go up to go. 


I knew it was gonna be Jes when she started crying at dinner. I was like "GOLD! shes gonna get it"


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 1, 2007)

you know what...I wanted Jes to win kind of but there something off about her. Like, some of it is an act. I can't put my  finger on it but I kind of felt upset that she won. I dunno.

Heather woulda been better for him though. they're closer in age and she just seems like his type.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 1, 2007)

I think Jes is super hot and so pretty...I wish I knew what lipstick she wears in the commentary scenes...lol

I can't believe she is only 23...she looks older than that


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_
I can't believe she is only 23...she looks older than that_

 

I know!! 
I'm older than her and she looks older than me. 

I really like her hair, I'm too scared to do something so drastic though.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Oct 8, 2007)

did anyone watch the reunion?! i came in on lacey walking out on stage. it was hilarious and ridiculous. 

they literally brought jess out 2 minutes before the end and she dumped him. i knew it was all an act!!! 

and  6 months with no contact my ass. i mean, come ON. you didn't even try to call each other?

of course i wanted heather to win. i wonder if he is going to date her in the future sometime, and if he's really dating rodeo...


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 8, 2007)

PageSix reported that Jes dumped Bret awhile before the taping. He really should've picked Heather.

Also, Lacey and Nocturne...*gag*. I remember hearing her band on a tribute album a couple years ago and being nauseasted by her voice. 

Overall, it was an ok reunion show, not nearly as entertaining as a gaggle of women throwing shoes and weave at each other a'la Flavor of Love 2.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_It's funny cause as the show goes on, you can see Lacey's red from her hair is fading lol. I love red hair, but it fades like a mofo._

 
She needs Artec shampoo and conditioner in red!


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 8, 2007)

I was watching the reunion show yesterday. Brett would have better luck dating women his own age who have real lives and brains......the show was full of drama queens,but hey,thats tv. I also wish he'd lose the scarf. He's not a bad looking guy,and he should carry an accuchek machine. They are now the size of a ciggerette lighter. You shouldn't guess if your blood sugar is too low....what if its too high? You should also teach your main squeeze how to use it too! (oops,thats the RN in me coming out...)I saw Lacy's band Noctourne too. She can't sing. She's not bad,but she is not good.


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 8, 2007)

Actually. I heard it was Bret who didn't contact Jes. So she basically got involved with someone else. Bret never called her after the show, rather Bret's manager did.

Kinda sad... really.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 8, 2007)

Does Brett wear eyeliner? If so, is it MAC? lol


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Does Brett wear eyeliner? If so, is it MAC? lol_

 
Lol. Always has to be about makeup in here right. MAC no doubt.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Actually. I heard it was Bret who didn't contact Jes. So she basically got involved with someone else. Bret never called her after the show, rather Bret's manager did.

Kinda sad... really._

 
Veeery iiinnntteeeresting.

It boggles my mind (not really) how many of these broads (yes, broads) live in Chicago or did live in Chicago before they moved out to L.A. thinking that after Rock of Love they'd actually make it as something other than VH1 reality slaves.


----------

